# AGM and GEL batteries......are they the same sort of thing?



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Can some kind soul please enlighten me? :wink:

The van currently has a rather poor 75Ah lead acid battery which I want to change. The storage area for the battery is quite compact and I don't really want to start finding other places to store a second battery and run wires everywhere so I've measured it and could fit an Elecsol AGM 135Ah battery there instead.

But this is where I'm getting confused. The elektroblok has a selector switch for either a lead-acid or lead-gel battery and the instructions say i can switch from a lead to gel but not from a gel to a lead? No mention of AGM/carbon fibre batteries.

As its a new van, I'd rather not blow it up just yet by fitting the wrong battery type........so......can I use an AGM type or not? :roll: :roll: 

I did ask outdoor bits via the website a few weeks back but no response as yet.

Thanks guys and girls!  

Ferg


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

AGM or Active Glass Mat batteries are neigher conventional WET or GEL. However in most cases the charging regime for GEL suits AGM.

Does that help?

C.


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Clive  

Yeah that helps.....so do most people just put an agm on the gel cycle and not think anymore about it?......am I just a worry-wart?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats about it!
C.


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

All you need to know about batteries. http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/
Regards. 
Trevor.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Clives comment bothered me when I read it this morning as my 2 AGM are switched to Lead acid and have been for over 2 years.
I emailed Schaudt who have quickly replied and backed Clives comment as correct when referring to AGM distributed by Buttner and Banner, as well as Exide and Optima.

For all other Gel-type batteries please ask the producers, as mine are Odyssey I have emailed them for an opinion.


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a quick update to say I recieved a reply from elecsol today which I had sent at the same time as I posted this thread

They said same as you Clive, that most agms are suited closest to gel charging but in the case of elecsol it doeasn't matter either way due to their "advanced technology"........all very star trek :lol:


----------

